# Volunteering



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

This is a volunteer painting project our Sun Coast PDCA chapter & CSC-Outreach completed this morning for a local SPCA.It's good to give back!!


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Bravo Aaron!:notworthy::notworthy:
Great example of professionals coming together for a good cause!


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I know what you did at 1:06...

 :thumbsup:

EDIT: and 1:22...


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

:thumbsup: I believe doing charity pays in the long run.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Good for you & your company.

Keep the giving alive !!


BRAVO !!


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Good for you aarron, beside the reward of satisfaction one can get for OWNing up to your responsibilities as a citizen of such a great country. You never know who you might be affecting. I got one of my biggest clients through a charitable cause. It just so happen that the mother of the pres, a vp, and the ce of a family owned contractor. Was playing a huge role in the cause. It became a double reward!
Good job aarron! One should all ways get acknowledge for their good works. Isn't it funny that most acknowledgment is focused on negative yet we all are guilty of it.


----------

